# leopard crabs



## squeekee35

I saw a leopard crab at the store the other day and very nearly bought him. He was a freshwater species. After i got home i decided to do a little online research but couldn't find much. I did find some stuff that said that crabs will climb out of the tank on occasion, so i am glad i didn't get him because of that. but i was wondering if anybody knew any details about leopard crabs, or maybe just get me some crab care in general. i may decide to get a crab in the future. would a crab be okay to keep with red cherry shrimp? seeing as how the lady at the pet store told me that crabs eat shrimp i wasn't sure if it was a good idea to keep them together.

thanx
ang.


----------



## Corwin

Crabs do eat shrimp, sadly I can't really help you with leopards specificaly but I can tell you that all crabs need a tank with a dry area for the crab to go and sit out of the water. Just buying a crab and dropping it into a regular aquarium will shorten it's lifespan dramatically.


----------

